# Got My New Skin Today!



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I think it looks pretty nice with my new case!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*How pretty NYC. Are you going to add the screen saver as well?*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pretty!

I must admit, I just put this exact skin on Edgar today and it goes very nicely with my cover. I had the Crest, but it was too busy and distracting.

I also put the tan/pink version on my Mom's.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice NYCK!! They look good together.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Pretty!
> 
> I must admit, I just put this exact skin on Edgar today and it goes very nicely with my cover. I had the Crest, but it was too busy and distracting.
> 
> I also put the tan/pink version on my Mom's.


I hear you! I don't like the skins that are really dark or busy around the keyboard. It just looks bad. I love the way this skin blends into the keyboard.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice combination.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That looks beautiful, NYKF. I have to say, I really think the combo of a skin with a cover totally indivualizes a Kindle. They are no longer that "sort of ugly white device"...every one is unique and every one looks great.

When you think of the number of skins and the variety of covers, there is a really high number of various combinations.

Just again, here's mine: Symphonic skin with Hokusai wave cover:


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That looks beautiful, NYKF. I have to say, I really think the combo of a skin with a cover totally indivualizes a Kindle. They are no longer that "sort of ugly white device"...every one is unique and every one looks great.
> 
> When you think of the number of skins and the variety of covers, there is a really high number of various combinations.
> 
> Just again, here's mine: Symphonic skin with Hokusai wave cover:


I have got to quit looking at these threads! I'm really starting to want an Oberon. The velcro look is even starting to grow on me. Up to this point, I've been one of the hard core anti velcro people.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love all your photos.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *How pretty NYC. Are you going to add the screen saver as well?*


I think so, as soon as I find the time to download it and transfer it over!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *How pretty NYC. Are you going to add the screen saver as well?*


That's Flower Burst Blue isn't it? It looks like it has a purple tone. Does it or is it just my computer monitor I just ordered Flower Burst Blue for my Bella.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I like that combo, very pretty NYC. Love the blue! Thanks for posting photos.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> That's Flower Burst Blue isn't it? It looks like it has a purple tone. Does it or is it just my computer monitor I just ordered Flower Burst Blue for my Bella.


*I think it may just be the lighting in the picture...I believe Vegas originally had that on her Kindle and it was blue as shown on the Decalgirl website *


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree, NNYC -

They look great & seem to match well  

Marci


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Since you cover and skin seem to match perfectly please share which cover it is. I found three blue m-edge covers on amazon.
Sapphire blue
Navy blue
Royal blue
Is there other blue covers??  I was going to wait until the first of the year but I'm weak.................... I want my pretty cover to go with my skin before x-mas. (Want to show it off @ family x-mas) I know that's so wrong of me isn't it  

TIA for the information.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> Since you cover and skin seem to match perfectly please share which cover it is. I found three blue m-edge covers on amazon.
> Sapphire blue
> Navy blue
> Royal blue
> ...


Mine is the Royal Blue


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the getting back on the color info.  The way the picture looks the skin and cover match perfectly.
In person is the color a true royal blue or does it have a purple tone??

Did you get the M-Edge e-Luminator booklight?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And to make matters more difficult. I have the same skin and the sapphire blue cover. It's a very pretty combo as well. I don't think you can go wrong with either one (mine's more of a deep turquoise shade)


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> Thanks for the getting back on the color info. The way the picture looks the skin and cover match perfectly.
> In person is the color a true royal blue or does it have a purple tone??
> 
> Did you get the M-Edge e-Luminator booklight?


I ordered it but they aren't shipping until 12/15-although my order page says my estimated delivery date is Jan 20th! Not very happy about that. M-Edge makes great covers but they really need to get their act together.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I ordered it but they aren't shipping until 12/15-although my order page says my estimated delivery date is Jan 20th! Not very happy about that. M-Edge makes great covers but they really need to get their act together.


NYC I've had no problem with M-edge, is it the delivery day you are upset about? I imagine Christams has something to do with it and I bet you receive it before Jan. 20th.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> NYC I've had no problem with M-edge, is it the delivery day you are upset about? I imagine Christams has something to do with it and I bet you receive it before Jan. 20th.


Yes. First they couldn't be bothered to keep a single cover in stock for over a month, then they advertise a light that they don't actually have in stock and even though they say "ships on 12/15" it won't actually get delivered for over a month after that? Sorry but they really don't seem to have a clue.

I love my cover though and not sorry I bought it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Yes. First they couldn't be bothered to keep a single cover in stock for over a month, then they advertise a light that they don't actually have in stock and even though they say "ships on 12/15" it won't actually get delivered for over a month after that? Sorry but they really don't seem to have a clue.
> 
> I love my cover though and not sorry I bought it.


Hope you get it sooner!!


----------

